# Looking For Watering Fish Marinade Recipe



## mark3343403 (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am Looking For Watering Fish Marinade Recipes.
I find it on Sous vide cooking tips but not satisfied it is correct or not.
can anyone tell me the recipe of Fish Marinade ?
Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Mark.


----------

